

Show HN: My last-minute project for last-minute Christmas shoppers - sprobertson
http://SantaRoulette.com/

======
pidge
Nice. A couple of bugs though:

* The close button on the intro note doesn't do anything on my iPhone

* Also on my iPhone, I can't see the whole "Who's the gift for?" pop up, and since it goes off the screen I feel like there's a button at the bottom that I'm supposed to press

And you might want to explain about the "TO:" tag in the intro note.

~~~
sprobertson
All noted, thanks. One other thing - it doesn't look that good in Firefox, I
think I'm using webkit-specific CSS for some things.

------
sprobertson
For those interested in the tech: Bottle.py on EC2 (static stuff on S3) backed
by the Amazon Product API (cached in MongoDB)

For those interested in the UI: layout designed in Fireworks, snowy hills in
the background made in Blender

For those interested in the idea: eh, it's not that interesting, just a pretty
wrapper around Amazon products

------
dewey
On my 15 inch screen the "not quite" and "perfect" buttons are not visible so
I'll have to scroll every time i want to use the controls. I'd move them to
the top or add keyboard controls.

~~~
sprobertson
Ah yes keyboard controls are a great idea - I'll add them in a few minutes.

edit: Updated. <Space> to show a new gift, <Return> to choose it. edit2: Also
made the image smaller for smaller screens to help the vertical sizing a bit.

------
josscrowcroft
I really really like it. Agree that the buttons could be higher up somehow,
but the illustration is gorgeous.

Maybe you could take this further by having a set of filters that limit the
results by category (e.g. I know I want to get my brother a book, but I don't
know which - I don't need to see random products, just books...)

~~~
sprobertson
Thanks! It's actually my first self-illustrated site (I usually stick to
developing)

There are "person" categories if you click on the gift tag (not sure how
noticeable that is)... but product categories could be pretty useful too.

------
tehwebguy
Good job!

But there's one feature that every site I've seen like this is missing - a
history state so you can go back. I always find that I "next" something that I
wish I could go back and check, would be nice to do this with the back button
(or a history on the page).

~~~
sprobertson
I agree, it'd suck if you liked something a few items back and can't get back
to it. I'll probably eventually have Backbone handle loading the items, so it
can also manage history for that sake.

------
kingoftheintern
Suggested Cards Against Humanity for a 5-8 year old boy. Heh...

